# Dell Laptop Charging Cord.



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I was Dell certified at one point with "Gold" access
Basically we filled out forms online & they shipped us anything we said was defective

And in some cases repair shops are re-imbursed for repairs


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I asked him if he was and he is not. Just a young guy starting out on his own. That is one reason why he was so reasonable. He came well recommended so hopefully that recommendation is a good one. 

All three shops that I talked to said it was about a two to two and half hour repair. I was told they really have to tear into it to access the charging port. I would think if it is as common as I have heard it is you would think they would come up with something better.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Apple uses a magnetic connector that does not fail.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

It is just another case where the best business man won out, not the best product.


----------

